#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Meer vrouwen dan mannen ?

## Zakaria1888

Salam goeie internet vrienden ik loop so lange tijd rond met de gedachte om te trouwen , elke keer ontmoet ik iemand dan neem ik die stap niet omdat ik met de gedachte speel om een 2de vrouw te nemen in de toekomst, ik zeg dat gewoon hardop tegen de meisje die ik dan ontmoet en ja hoor de jaloezie is zo groot dat ik gewoon of keiharde tegenstand krijg erover of krijg stomme reacties blijf liever alleen tot me 50ste, is dit geen oplossing voor onze Marokanen om mee te beginnen als iedere man 2de vrouw neemt dan is geen van onze vrouwen alleen meer ??

----------


## eerlijkeman

Ik heb al moeite om 1 goede te vinden

----------


## Feriel

> Salam goeie internet vrienden ik loop so lange tijd rond met de gedachte om te trouwen , elke keer ontmoet ik iemand dan neem ik die stap niet omdat ik met de gedachte speel om een 2de vrouw te nemen in de toekomst, ik zeg dat gewoon hardop tegen de meisje die ik dan ontmoet en ja hoor de jaloezie is zo groot dat ik gewoon of keiharde tegenstand krijg erover of krijg stomme reacties blijf liever alleen tot me 50ste, is dit geen oplossing voor onze Marokanen om mee te beginnen als iedere man 2de vrouw neemt dan is geen van onze vrouwen alleen meer ??


Ja goed plan man leven met twee vrouwen. Het ene weekend vrouw 1 met haar kids naar je moeder, het andere weekend vrouw 2 met haar kids naar je moeder. Met de bruiloft van je broer komen ze natuurlijk allebei met een grote koffer vol met jurken en een spectaculair kapsel. Misschien wel leuk om ze in hetzelfde hoekje te zetten in de bruidszaal. 
Wellicht een pandje zoeken met 2 etages onder elkaar zodat je tantes en lieve oma de beide dames tegelijk kunnen bezoeken. Wel even je tantes erop attent maken dat als ze voor vr 1 een presentje hebben meegebracht, dat het presentje voor vr 2 precies even duur moet zijn, anders krijg je gelijk hommeles in je pand en problemen met de buren.
Dan maar hopen dat ze goed met elkaar overweg kunnen en niet naar Boumraya en co gaan.

Veel succes Zakaria!

----------


## Zakaria1888

Ja dat is wel weer zo , niet getreurd er zijn meer vrouwen dan manner dus wij maken 2.5 keer meer kans om partner te vinden dan een vrouw  :knipoog:

----------


## Zakaria1888

Ja k snap je bedoeling wel maar er worden jou eenmaal meer vrouwen dan mannen geboren en het is voor de toekomst van Islam en onze vrouwen op de langere termijn tog wel beter dat Wil Muslims in het westen dit ook gaan doen vanaf 21 plus, in plaats van vreemdgangers en leven als westerlingen onze moslim vrouwen moeten niet alleen blijven weet je hoeveel er niet kunnen trouwen door dit !

----------

